# Columbia 5-Star Reissue Question



## MBL (Apr 20, 2007)

Howdy all..Tim here?brand new to the forum?I have one of the 1952-53 reissues of the Columbia 5-Star. I was interested in a few things. First the little circle reflectors on the luggage carrier I think are not like the originals?were the originals more like little jewels, instead of reflectors? Does anyone know where I can get some original type? Also what other things were different?

Now for a technical issue?The front shock seems to have a very limited funcion. In this shock, the spring acutally stretches instead of compressing?is this correct? Or do I have this assembled incorrectly?

I have noticed that when riding, the shock will stretch, hit the stop at the top?and just stay there, it doesn't want to return?.I have to kinda hop a bit to get it to return?is this normal? 
Thanks for any help on this.
Tim
MBL


----------

